# Bandit 3200 stump grinder thoughts



## swyman (Mar 8, 2012)

Any own or have operated a Bandit 3200? Have been looking at one of these or a Vermeer 502 and also Rayco I think its the 1672? I have had 3 calls this week from past customers that now want the stumps removed. I need a powerful grinder to get them done quick. I do not want to spend a lot of time grinding. Need a machine to do as quickly as possible. Will post sample pics later so you can see what I'm talking about but want to make a good decision on getting a trustworthy machine. Just.scares me on the cost of a machine and don't know how much work I can get to pay for it. I have not tried to sell doing stumps yet so not quite sure on market. I would need probably 3 stumps a month to cover the payments which I don't think would be a problem. I have wright tree service doing line clearance in town and are leaving stumps everywhere so I believe now is the time to jump.


----------



## treeman82 (Mar 8, 2012)

While I am not familiar with your area, I can tell you with confidence not to buy a tow-behind. I've run both and can tell you that the self propelled are the way to go. If you looking to pay for the machine with 3 stumps a month, I would also suggest a much smaller machine, like a 25 - 35 HP gas job. See what you can get for rental equipment before you purchase too. Even with a 252 I could knock out a bunch of work in 1 day. The RG100 I normally run gets a LOT done in a matter of hours.


----------



## swyman (Mar 8, 2012)

I ran a new 252 this last summer and what I didn't like on the big stumps is chips building up under machine, would have to backup move around rake back chips so I can maintain the same depth. Although I have no experience with a tow behind just seems like it would eliminate the moving around the stump and chip buildup under machine seems like it would not be a factor. So far my jobs have all been accessable so if I do 1 removal I couldn't get to it would not be much loss. I like the idea of a higher HP self propelled but just am not going to spend that much.


----------



## husabud (Mar 8, 2012)

Swyman do you run a mini? If you do I would expect you could get that tow behind about anywhere. I usually run an sc252, but have been thinking about a tow behind unit as well.


----------



## swyman (Mar 8, 2012)

husabud said:


> Swyman do you run a mini? If you do I would expect you could get that tow behind about anywhere. I usually run an sc252, but have been thinking about a tow behind unit as well.



I run a bobcat but wanted to put a receiver hitch on the front of my old style bronco. It's light and has a very short wheelbase with wide tires. Would be ideal.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 8, 2012)

25 years ago I thought a Vermeer 630 was the only stump grinder known to man. Since then we have owned misc. other tow behinds. I don't own a one now and don't want one. Self propelled is the way to go. I bought a new Carlton 4012 last year with the 44HP Kubota and really like that machine. A 252 is just a little on the small side.


----------



## husabud (Mar 9, 2012)

mckeetree said:


> . A 252 is just a little on the small side.




Agreed, but for $6000 with 800 hrs who's gonna complain? The largest stumps I have to deal with are Oaks and haven't had one bigger than 4 ft. Excellent for here.


----------



## husabud (Mar 9, 2012)

swyman said:


> I run a bobcat but wanted to put a receiver hitch on the front of my old style bronco. It's light and has a very short wheelbase with wide tires. Would be ideal.



You should get rid of that Bronco and buy a mini. How much ya askin?


----------



## superjunior (Mar 9, 2012)

treeman82 said:


> While I am not familiar with your area, I can tell you with confidence not to buy a tow-behind. I've run both and can tell you that the self propelled are the way to go. If you looking to pay for the machine with 3 stumps a month, I would also suggest a much smaller machine, like a 25 - 35 HP gas job. See what you can get for rental equipment before you purchase too. Even with a 252 I could knock out a bunch of work in 1 day. The RG100 I normally run gets a LOT done in a matter of hours.



gotta completely disagree here. A tow behind will absolutaly smoke a self propelled unit with the same hp - hands down in every aspect, other then its not self propelled. They'll sweep wider, grind deeper and pound for pound just out perform a self propelled unit. Oh yeah and they cost way less. I run a 1672 and will put it up against any self propelled unit in the same hp class. The only thing Rayco has to offer that could keep up with it (self propelled) would be the rg100 which is 100 hp vs my 75. 

When I worked for another tree company they used to run a 252 and a 672? tow behind vermeer, those 2 grinders would cover any job. When I went out on my own I picked up a 1625 and then the 1672. Then the new style self propelled hit the scene. I've demoed vermeers tx 50 and 60, raycos rg50, the super rg50 (65 hp turbo diesal) and the rg70, none of them would hold a candle to a 1672 and cost a whole lot more. Sure I'd love to have an rg100 but for 60g's I think the $ could be better spent elsewhere in my situation. If budget is a concern I think the best way to go is having a small self propelled and a large tow behind. Plus on bigger jobs where there's lots of stumps to grind having 2 grinders going at once is unbeatable. We've loaded up the little grinder in the bed of a 1 ton and hooked up the big grinder to get both grinders to a job with one truck.

Of course this is just my opinion based on personal experience with raycos and vermeers. Never tried a bandit grinder so can't comment on that.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 9, 2012)

superjunior said:


> gotta completely disagree here. A tow behind will absolutaly smoke a self propelled unit with the same hp - hands down in every aspect



Hmmmmmm. That statement was a little bit of overkill.


----------



## superjunior (Mar 9, 2012)

*Strickly speaking Rayco here*



mckeetree said:


> Hmmmmmm. That statement was a little bit of overkill.



Well maybe so. I just had this conversation with Rayco Ron who is a pretty reliable authority in the field. These were pretty much his thoughts exactly. I've always kicked around the idea of a large self propelled and he said unless I'm gonna go with a rg100 don't even bother. A 1672 will out perform everything in their line up other then the rg100 and their 2 available tow behinds the RG 100dhx and the RG 140dhx.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 9, 2012)

superjunior said:


> Well maybe so. I just had this conversation with Rayco Ron who is a pretty reliable authority in the field. These were pretty much his thoughts exactly. I've always kicked around the idea of a large self propelled and he said unless I'm gonna go with a rg100 don't even bother. A 1672 will out perform everything in their line up other then the rg100 and their 2 available tow behinds the RG 100dhx and the RG 140dhx.



I doubt Rayco Ron is the absolute last word on anything. That being said, tow behinds do have some advantages over self propelled. Do they "smoke" them in the same horsepower range? No.


----------



## superjunior (Mar 9, 2012)

mckeetree said:


> I doubt Rayco Ron is the absolute last word on anything. That being said, tow behinds do have some advantages over self propelled. Do they "smoke" them in the same horsepower range? No.



Agree with everything here. No they won't smoke them in HP and each has its advantage. Lets take 2 grinders of same HP, a self propelled vs a tow behind. Lets put aside the differences - price difference, convienience of a self propelled ect.. and put them side by side on the same size stump and compare from there. I'll user rayco as an example because that's what I'm familliar with but I'd bet the same would hold true with other brands.

The RG100 vs an RG100dhx. Cutting depth on rg100 is 21.5 in. on rg100dhx its 26 in. 
cutting width on rg100 is 69 in. on rg100dhx its 96.5 in. 
My point was just side by side a tow behind will out grind a self propelled in the same HP class. Of course there's all the other differences that would justify each one


----------



## paccity (Mar 9, 2012)

i personally would not do stumps with out a self propelled grinder. my carlton 7015 trx will do any stump fast and get to places you will not get a tow behind. and with the sanvik disc cutts fast. how many 60hp machines can you get threw a 37" gate? since i've got this machine i havn"t looked back. also you have to look at direct drive over hyd. you don't lose the hp and disc speed with direct drive. 2400hr's and lovin it.


----------



## superjunior (Mar 9, 2012)

Like I said I'd love to have a big HP self propelled but in my situation don't think it'd be the best choice. Considering the price point of each there's much more to think about really. You can buy a brand new 1635 super jrs (which is a very capable backyard machine) AND a brand new RG100dhx for the same price as a new RG100 with remote. I'd rather have the two machines then the one, especially if they're both needed the same day on two different jobs or even on the same job. Self propelled and tow behinds each have their own advantages with a lot of different things to consider


----------



## swyman (Mar 9, 2012)

husabud said:


> You should get rid of that Bronco and buy a mini. How much ya askin?



It about makes me puke to think how much money I have in that thing and want to spend more??? We will see how well it does for utility work with that 3800rpm stall converter!


----------



## swyman (Mar 9, 2012)

Maxwell2012 said:


> I can tell you with confidence not to buy a tow-behind. I've run both and can tell you that the self propelled are the way to go. If you looking to pay for the machine with 3 stumps a month, I would also suggest a much smaller machine, like a 25 - 35 HP gas job. See what you can get for rental equipment before you purchase too.



What I meant was the payments would be around $300 a month so depending on size of stump and so on, 3-4 a month would probably cover the payment. I know I will get a whole lot more than that. I'm getting calls now from removals I did last year that have decided to have the stumps done. Probably could have sold them last year had I of had a grinder plus with all the line clearance removals in town I think now is a good time to buy.


----------



## swyman (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm trying not to go over $15k here. I think bang for buck a tow behind would be faster for me and should be able to get a nice one at that. I would love a 7015 or a RG50 and up but they get out of my budget. I would upgrade for sure if the market allows but trying to keep overhead down. Is the only way I am going to make it, or at least have a shot at making it. There are people popping up like crazy around here and I want to remain when they can no longer make their payments. Right now everything is paid for.


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 9, 2012)

How much was the 1635?

I'd love to have a rg50 but the price on it is even completely rediculous for what you get compared to a smaller self propelled or a larger tow behind like you said.


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 9, 2012)

Aww, a great debate.  I've never used a tow behind, but have many hours on a Super RG50 and a 1625. A tow behind just seems so inefficient. If it isn't right off the drive way, you have to plywood in or wait for really dry weather, if you can even get the truck to it. Self propelled will access just about any stump and an RG50 has plenty of power to do it efficiently.

I'm gonna be in the market for a stumper this year or next. I'm gonna probably try to land an RG50 or something along those lines. The are finally coming down in price; you can find one for under 15k pretty easily. Saw an RG50 the other day with a new motor and pump for 9k.

If I was buying new, I would go with the Carlton 4012 with the ~40hp diesel. Not massively big or expensive, and should get the job done quite well.

BTW, is it me or does a big grinder always leave a bigger mess? I'll run the RG50 at half throttle for most pine stumps. Makes a small mess and I just use the blade on the machine to fill it in real quick. Leaf blower handles the rest. After just demolishing a bunch of stumps at full throttle, I finally started to think more about cleanup than getting it ground as fast as possible. I'd rather run the control a little longer if that makes for less raking, if any at all. A big blower is a necessity for any stump crew.


----------



## superjunior (Mar 9, 2012)

Toddppm said:


> How much was the 1635?
> 
> I'd love to have a rg50 but the price on it is even completely rediculous for what you get compared to a smaller self propelled or a larger tow behind like you said.



17k without the trailer and it is quite capable of doing big stumps


----------



## superjunior (Mar 9, 2012)

swyman said:


> I'm trying not to go over $15k here. I think bang for buck a tow behind would be faster for me and should be able to get a nice one at that. I would love a 7015 or a RG50 and up but they get out of my budget. I would upgrade for sure if the market allows but trying to keep overhead down. Is the only way I am going to make it, or at least have a shot at making it. There are people popping up like crazy around here and I want to remain when they can no longer make their payments. Right now everything is paid for.



With that budget you should be able to find a very nice used diesal powered tow behind in the 70 hp range or for a couple g's more a brand new gasser self propelled in the 35 hp range. A lot of different points have been covered in this thread, lots to consider. Your not going to get a tow behind through any gates or in someones prized perrenial garden. Like Andy mentioned plan on keeping plywood in the truck if going with a tow behind. On the other hand your not going to be able to blast through a stump with a 35 hp gasser like you would with a 75 hp turbo diesal. And your not going to be able to creep across a delicate sandstone walkway with a 3500lb self propelled like you would with a mini. I'd put some good thought into it before jumping into anything and figure out what kind of machine is going to best suit your needs for now.


----------



## superjunior (Mar 9, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> Aww, a great debate.  I've never used a tow behind, but have many hours on a Super RG50 and a 1625. A tow behind just seems so inefficient.
> 
> BTW, is it me or does a big grinder always leave a bigger mess?



try mine out any time bro, you might change your mind. and yes it makes a huge mess..


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 9, 2012)

I've used several different self propelled models. The 40 to 50 HP diesels get me by OK. The 27 to 38 HP gas just do not quite have the balls to suit me. You know, you can put a sandvik wheel on a 44 HP diesel and it will cut right in there with a 50 Hp diesel that has the standard wheel.


----------



## swyman (Mar 9, 2012)

superjunior said:


> With that budget you should be able to find a very nice used diesal powered tow behind in the 70 hp range or for a couple g's more a brand new gasser self propelled in the 35 hp range. A lot of different points have been covered in this thread, lots to consider. Your not going to get a tow behind through any gates or in someones prized perrenial garden. Like Andy mentioned plan on keeping plywood in the truck if going with a tow behind. On the other hand your not going to be able to blast through a stump with a 35 hp gasser like you would with a 75 hp turbo diesal. And your not going to be able to creep across a delicate sandstone walkway with a 3500lb self propelled like you would with a mini. I'd put some good thought into it before jumping into anything and figure out what kind of machine is going to best suit your needs for now.



Very good points as well as everyone else. I will say my #1 pic is a RG50 then whatever deal I could get on a tow behind. I found a next to new bandit 3200 with 78hp diesel but maybe I should hold out for a RG50. Thanks and I'll keep on hunting, just getting nervous. Weather is getting nice and people are calling me for a service I cannot yet provide.


----------



## swyman (Mar 10, 2012)

This is one of those stumps, the largest but there is another close to the same size, then a 30" Walnut and another 26" Maple at that site.
View attachment 228137


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Mar 10, 2012)

View attachment 228170
View attachment 228171


swyman said:


> This is one of those stumps, the largest but there is another close to the same size, then a 30" Walnut and another 26" Maple at that site.
> View attachment 228137



Wow did you knotch that down to grade, or grind it at top of root flare? Bet thet was a butt load of mulch, with my 2500-4 I wouldnt want that grind, but with Aspen's 4400 it would be doable, 
here is a tripple stem narrowleaf cotton wood in Colorado with thier 4400-4 56 hp dslView attachment 228169

Paul


----------



## swyman (Mar 10, 2012)

This is what I mean. What do you do with that? Would it be better to cut as close to grade as possible or just start grinding? This is why I want a big tow unit. I think it would go good if I brought my bobcat to haul chips away after a few passes but what isn't shown in the pic is a view from other side. The root flare is actually growing (was) under a building. I will post pics of the stumps I have to do once I get a grinder. Stay tuned


----------



## superjunior (Mar 10, 2012)

swyman said:


> This is what I mean. What do you do with that? Would it be better to cut as close to grade as possible or just start grinding? This is why I want a big tow unit. I think it would go good if I brought my bobcat to haul chips away after a few passes but what isn't shown in the pic is a view from other side. The root flare is actually growing (was) under a building. I will post pics of the stumps I have to do once I get a grinder. Stay tuned



I usually try to get the stump pretty darn low. less mess to deal with


----------



## fishercat (Mar 11, 2012)

*tow behinds suck.*

Carlton 4012 is the way to go! Get the tow behind,you'll regret it. trust me.


----------



## paccity (Mar 11, 2012)

big fir and big cottonwood. no fuss no muss.


----------



## paccity (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## treeman_25 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello Shaun, if you would like to see a towable unit we have one in stock at Bandit. If you need more information or would like a salesman to contact you, feel free to email me [email protected]. I tried calling you, but the number I found was out of service. Thanks


----------



## Eq Broker (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi swyman,

I have a '99 Carlton 7500 tow behind that's being featured in the classified ads. I just rented it out and it ran fine for the customer. It does come with a wired remote as well and I could take $11,000 for it.

Thanks,

Dave 
Global Equipment Exporters


----------



## swyman (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies but I pulled the trigger on a Rayco 1672 DXH yesterday.


----------



## Bigstumps (Mar 25, 2012)

I've got both a large tow behind and high horsepower self propelled. So I can tell you my opinion and it is from experience.

Nothing beats the large tow behind for performance per dollar once you are at the stump. The big power, huge cutting dimensions, giant chip capacity - all add up to performance.

And tow behinds can be found cheap on the used market.

Problem with the tow behinds are getting them into tight places, chasing roots and having to move the truck, moving the truck from stump to stump. And the tow behind will ruin your truck.

The higher horsepower self propelled machines make up for some of the added grinding time by the maneuverability. I can get from stump to stump quickly and I can chase roots. No moving the truck. And I can get in anywhere.

All this said - I use my Carlton 4012 everyday. My tow behind goes out once every two weeks. And I don't even have the highest horsepower self propelled!! I always take the 4012 with me and find if I get to a job that is 3 really giant stumps I come back with the tow behind.

My next machine will be a high horsepower self propelled and will replace by tow behind.


----------



## howel07264 (Apr 1, 2012)

superjunior said:


> gotta completely disagree here. A tow behind will absolutaly smoke a self propelled unit with the same hp - hands down in every aspect, other then its not self propelled. They'll sweep wider, grind deeper and pound for pound just out perform a self propelled unit. Oh yeah and they cost way less. I run a 1672 and will put it up against any self propelled unit in the same hp class. The only thing Rayco has to offer that could keep up with it (self propelled) would be the rg100 which is 100 hp vs my 75.
> 
> When I worked for another tree company they used to run a 252 and a 672? tow behind vermeer, those 2 grinders would cover any job. When I went out on my own I picked up a 1625 and then the 1672. Then the new style self propelled hit the scene. I've demoed vermeers tx 50 and 60, raycos rg50, the super rg50 (65 hp turbo diesal) and the rg70, none of them would hold a candle to a 1672 and cost a whole lot more. Sure I'd love to have an rg100 but for 60g's I think the $ could be better spent elsewhere in my situation. If budget is a concern I think the best way to go is having a small self propelled and a large tow behind. Plus on bigger jobs where there's lots of stumps to grind having 2 grinders going at once is unbeatable. We've loaded up the little grinder in the bed of a 1 ton and hooked up the big grinder to get both grinders to a job with one truck.
> 
> Of course this is just my opinion based on personal experience with raycos and vermeers. Never tried a bandit grinder so can't comment on that.


I bet you still use a cane pole when you go fishing too. Big powerful remote controlled self propelled for me.


----------

